# Weird SSH connection login error



## kjemison (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello,

I have set[]up many FreeBSD systems over the years and I have never seen this error. I always set[]up SSH to remotely log in to the system; it asks for the key and I answer yes to that - no problem. Prompts for user name, which I type in, then the prompt will ask for password but my user name now displays with the IP address after it.  Example: kell@1.2.3.4

Now the authentication fails on the password as there is no user name in that format (with the IP address attached). Has anyone else experienced this? I have never had a problem like this before. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2014)

The fact that it shows an IP address is because the address doesn't resolve to a hostname. And the @hostname part isn't part of the username. So your password is failing because of other reasons.


----------

